# Photo Tournament: People.



## bass76

Rules:

Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different member max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). AGAIN NO MORE THAN 10 PARTICIPANTS PER POST.

When all participant have entered the tournament and sent their picture ( PLEASE USE LINKS) we will create another post to vote on the best picture.

So in brief:


1) Users who want to participate send their picture on the post ( BY LINKS).
2) After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second post will be made with a poll to vote on the best picture.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another post and propose a different theme for another tournament.

NEW RULES:
This thread will accept entries for a week.
We still have a limit of 10 entries BUT If we get less than 10 entries, the vote will still happen. If we get less than three participants, then another theme must be choosen by the host of the current tournament and a new tournament will start.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The theme for this tournament is PEOPLE.  Can be one person or many.


----------



## Kornowski

Save a space for me, I'm in collage now, but I'll post when I get in


----------



## bass76

Here is mine.  Its my son, Gibson.  Taken with my 35mm Pentax.  No photoshop or anything on this photo.  

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/bass76/g1.jpg


----------



## Punk

Woow can't believe I don't have one for this tournament :S


----------



## subtle

I just knew that it'll be something like people or portrait and we'll see your son


----------



## 4NGU$

one question are edited pictures allowed the one im thinking isent too heavly edited its just a layer combination and crop

edit: never mind ive found a different one


----------



## Kornowski

Here's my entry 

http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/7163/img0639gk2.jpg

Use this post, I've resized it!


----------



## DrCuddles

Kornowski said:


> Here's my entry
> 
> http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/2986/img0639ne4.jpg



Haha, i remember you showing me that one agesssss ago


----------



## DrCuddles

Here, i have an entry:

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t308/Dr-Cuddles/Computer Forum/DSC00041.jpg

P.S. i retracted my earlier entro of 'As The World Goes By' and have put this one on instead


----------



## spacedude89

Here is my pic. 
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y33/spacedude89/Jakob_by_spacedude89Medium.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

> Two can play at that game Danny
> 
> heres mine http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i1...0/IMG_3432.jpg
> 
> his face is quite literally  that or is it this
> 
> ill let you decide



Oh no!

Why, why would you do this to me? Man, my hair was huge then!


----------



## 4NGU$

why are you doing this to me *vomits*

lmao


----------



## Kornowski

> why are you doing this to me *vomits*
> 
> lmao



lol, That was hillarious! 

I think this will be a good competition


----------



## DrCuddles

I sure hope it is  looks pretty funny already


----------



## bass76

subtle said:


> I just knew that it'll be something like people or portrait and we'll see your son



Anything wrong with that?  Some of my best photos are of him.

Subtle if you wanna see something else, I'll put something else up.  I have used that photo in a couple of posts already.I really don't care about winning, I just like seeing all you guys' work, and sharing my own.


----------



## 4NGU$

its a fantastic shot looks like a winner to me


----------



## DrCuddles

4NGU$ said:


> its a fantastic shot looks like a winner to me



Yea! it looks really good, you do this for a living dont you?


----------



## subtle

bass76 said:


> Anything wrong with that?  Some of my best photos are of him.



No! Not at all!
As I told you some time ago I really like that picture of your son and I think it's really good portrait.
I didn't mean that in the way you understood. Quite an opposite actually.


----------



## bass76

DrCuddles said:


> Yea! it looks really good, you do this for a living dont you?



Ha no.  I drive a truck and semi-trailer for a living.  I've been taking photos since I was ten years old, and I'm now 30, so do the maths.

I only see G for about a month out of every 18, and I haven't seen him for seven months.  its been that way for 8 yrs.  He lives with his mum in NZ.  I just like sharing photos of him cuz I'm a 'proud dad'


----------



## DrCuddles

bass76 said:


> Ha no.  I drive a truck and semi-trailer for a living.  I've been taking photos since I was ten years old, and I'm now 30, so do the maths.
> 
> I only see G for about a month out of every 18, and I haven't seen him for seven months.  its been that way for 8 yrs.  He lives with his mum in NZ.  I just like sharing photos of him cuz I'm a 'proud dad'



Thats so nice, good for you man, post all the pictures you want of him up here, hes a very handsome lil boy 

Sorry but due to a MSN convo with my friend i would like to make a point that im not a Pedo lol im just complimenting on your child


----------



## subtle

Finally!!
I tried to upload my picture to imageshack like 10 times and it failed every time...
Anyways... here is mine:
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Bea.jpg


----------



## bass76

subtle said:


> No! Not at all!
> As I told you some time ago I really like that picture of your son and I think it's really good portrait.
> I didn't mean that in the way you understood. Quite an opposite actually.



Sorry, I thought it was sarcasm.  Probably cuz I'm always sarcastic...my fiance really doesn't like it sometimes.


----------



## kobaj

Here goes my entry, happy birthday...
http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p214/kobaj_g/entry.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Save me an entry, I have one just can't get it right now.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## bass76

subtle said:


> Finally!!
> I tried to upload my picture to imageshack like 10 times and it failed every time...
> Anyways... here is mine:
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/bsi1/Bea.jpg



What a beautiful shot.  Who IS that?


----------



## Punk

bass76 said:


> What a beautiful shot.  Who IS that?



I second that, wonderfull shot!


----------



## subtle

bass76 said:


> Sorry, I thought it was sarcasm.  Probably cuz I'm always sarcastic...my fiance really doesn't like it sometimes.



 



bass76 said:


> What a beautiful shot.  Who IS that?





webbenji said:


> I second that, wonderfull shot!



Thanks guys!
This is my girlfriend. I took this picture years ago...
It was taken with my first camera (still got it) which was Zenit (you probably never heard of it  ). You can still find it on ebay for few quid (the price didn't really change since I bought it  ).

Here it is...: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zenith-TTL-Bl...ryZ11720QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vroom_skies

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/Photography/IMG_0859.jpg

Theres my entry.

Bob


----------



## DrCuddles

Hah, thats amazin 

The sweet looks dead nice aswell


----------



## DrCuddles

I've retracted the entry i put in before and am going to enter with this one instead 

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t308/Dr-Cuddles/Computer Forum/DSC00041.jpg


----------



## 4NGU$

i also am being a pain it the arse and changing my entry

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_0022.jpg


----------



## subtle

Come on!! We need three more!


----------



## 4NGU$

i thinks its two more


----------



## DrCuddles

4NGU$ said:


> i also am being a pain it the arse and changing my entry
> 
> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/_MG_0022.jpg



Oh my god chris how old is this picture???

Isnt this when you first got your Camera? Who is it of by the way?


----------



## 4NGU$

what do you mean how old is it its about 5 months ago 
i haven't even had camera a year i hardly think that counts as a long time 
and its matt


----------



## subtle

4NGU$ said:


> i thinks its two more



And you're right!


----------



## 4NGU$

bumb for two more images please


----------



## Buzz1927

Just to make up the numbers you can add this one.
http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c189/GusJones1965/Picture030.jpg


----------



## DrCuddles

Buzz1927 said:


> Just to make up the numbers you can add this one.
> http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c189/GusJones1965/Picture030.jpg



Hahahaa, that guys well away


----------



## Kornowski

One more image needed, then we can start the poll


----------



## Ben

I'll be number 10.

EDIT: Here's my entry. 

The picture was taken in Switzerland


----------



## 4NGU$

woooo were done yippy wippy


----------



## DrCuddles

Can we start the poll now?


----------



## bass76

Guys, I'll get the poll set up after work (at least 12 hrs).  If ya wanna get it rolling earlier, someone else is welcome to do it.


----------



## subtle

Bass76 just started the poll. Here it is: http://www.computerforum.com/84938-poll-picture-tournament-people.html


----------



## bass76

subtle said:


> Bass76 just started the poll. Here it is: http://www.computerforum.com/84938-poll-picture-tournament-people.html



Um yeah...what subtle said.... sorry


----------

